
What if Wikipedia monetized their 16B monthly page views - Yuval_Halevi
https://twitter.com/Yuval_Halevi/status/1132019375685423106
======
mtmail
Wikimedia's thorough discussion on the pro and cons
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Funding_Wikipedia_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Funding_Wikipedia_through_advertisements#Arguments_against_adverts)

------
RenRav
They could add an option to let people enable ads for themselves if they want.
I wouldn't, but hey if anyone does that's their decision.

------
pmontra
Maybe they would go down to 16M page views per month and somebody would jump
in the void they leave.

Wikipedia was successful because it was (and is) free. I remember competitors
with a paywall failing one after the other. Remember Microsoft Encarta? CD ROM
first then the web. Retired in 2009 when Wikipedia was much smaller than now
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encarta](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encarta)

